# Spin Ground Reel



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I think this REEL I have was spin ground by the previous owner. I used it all last year and it did a nice job. Now its tearing some. I'd prefer to not have it relief ground this year so what's the best practice for setting the reel to bedknife.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

If you don't have a good edge on the reel blades, it's probably not going to cut well. You can try facing the bedknife with a small grinder or flat file. But if you have to set the contact hard to get it to cut, that's not going to last long. The downside to spin-only grinds is that you need access to a grinder to restore that cutting edge.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Have you backlapped at all lately?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks like a little bit of buildup on the reel blades. Remove all buildup that could possibly interfear with the bedknife contact. The bedknife and reel should meet flat as possible for the cleanest cut, any buildup on either is very crucial.

Do you have a picture of the bedkife?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Have you backlapped at all lately?


I have not this year. I did last year though. I thought spin ground reels were not supposed to be backlapped though.


ABC123 said:


> Looks like a little bit of buildup on the reel blades. Remove all buildup that could possibly interfear with the bedknife contact. The bedknife and reel should meet flat as possible for the cleanest cut, any buildup on either is very crucial.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the bedkife?


Great, thanks. Do I remember that there is supposed to be no contact for reels that have been spin ground? I was told the bedknife was replaced last year and it does look new with no raised areas on the ends.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Spiin ground reel. No contact allowed. Backlapping does not work on a spin ground reel. Best that can be done is refacing the bedknife. I do not care for the quick decline of sharpness on a spin only reel. You did not see that because you are mowing Bermuda Put a spin ground reel on an El Toro or Emerald Zoysia lawn and it will be dull in 10 hours or less. Especially if it is a McLane or Tru-Cut. A hardened golf green reel lasts longer, but any decline in cut quality requires a spin grind and regrind of the bedknife. There is a lot more metal coming off of reels and bedknives with a spin grind set up. I can backlap and adjust bedknife clearance on a Tru-Cut in about 30 minutes. A greens mower takes 10 minutes. My eyes could be wrong, but the reel looks like it is at the end of its life. As if it were spin ground multiple times in a year.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the info.

@Greendoc Not arguing with you but want to know what are the factors that go into knowing the reel is near the ends of its life?

There is a little east west movement in the reel but I know that usually means the bearings aren't in great shape.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It also looks like it has never really been cleaned between uses... "Rode hard and put away wet" as the saying goes. I'm assuming that level of neglect is applicable to other maintenance items like grease, adjusting bedknife to reel clearance, etc.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> Thanks everyone for the info.
> 
> @Greendoc Not arguing with you but want to know what are the factors that go into knowing the reel is near the ends of its life?
> 
> There is a little east west movement in the reel but I know that usually means the bearings aren't in great shape.


I remember what a factory fresh reel, not used, not spin ground yet looks like. When the height of the reel blade is such that there is more than 3/8" gone, that is my sign. The play in the bearings is definitely caused by a failure to grease. In another time, I used to be a spray guy only. No mowing, trimming, or edging. After too many of the lawns on my program were subjected to mowers in the condition you depicted, causing them to develop shredded leaf tips and thatching, scope of my business changed. What I see is so typical of a Hawaii lawn person's mower. No grease or lube and the reel spin ground to hell. Rode hard, put away wet, and whipped all the way.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Thanks everyone for the info.
> 
> @Greendoc Not arguing with you but want to know what are the factors that go into knowing the reel is near the ends of its life?
> 
> There is a little east west movement in the reel but I know that usually means the bearings aren't in great shape.


Make sure there is no radial play in those bearings. If they aren't tight, they will allow the reel to chatter on the knife and it won't cut worth dog mess then.


----------

